
Deploying a Hugo Static Site Using GitLab, CI/CD, and SSH - graystevens
https://grh.am/2018/deploying-a-hugo-static-site-using-gitlab-ci-cd-and-ssh/
======
indigodaddy
Really nice tutorial. Very different and refreshing than your usual run of the
mill Hugo/S3/Cloudfront workflows.. thanks for sharing!

